# Die vermutlich ungewöhnlichsten CPU-Kühler bis heute



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. Januar 2011)

*Die vermutlich ungewöhnlichsten CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Die vermutlich ungewöhnlichsten CPU-Kühler bis heute gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Die vermutlich ungewöhnlichsten CPU-Kühler bis heute


----------



## modnoob (23. Januar 2011)

*Die vermutlich ungewöhnlichsten CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Was der Thermalright True Copper Kühler wiegt 2 kilo bricht da nicht das Board durch!?


----------



## Dipsy2.0 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Die vermutlich ungewöhnlichsten CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Die Dinger waren sehr beliebt, also hatens die Boards wohl aus


----------



## Jarafi (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Die vermutlich ungewöhnlichsten CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Da sind echt Kuriose Sachen dabei , man glaub bei manchen gar nicht das sie richtig Kühlen


----------



## Dommerle (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Die vermutlich ungewöhnlichsten CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Also ich finde eigentlich fast alle aus dem Ranking ungewöhnlich, aber am schlimmsten sind die mit Radiallüftern. Das geht gar nicht!


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Die vermutlich ungewöhnlichsten CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Weiß zufällig jemand ob das Ding mit dem Peltierelement was bringt?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Die vermutlich ungewöhnlichsten CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Oh Mann da waren sie wieder die Coolermaster Designgrausamkeiten. Manche konstruktionen wären eher als Küchenutensil durchgegangen. Nur schade das der Danamics LMS Superleggera sich nicht etablieren konnte


----------



## geo (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Die vermutlich ungewöhnlichsten CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Mir fehlt hier irgendwie der Cooler Master Gemini II 

2x 125mm Lüfter die Ausmaße und Gewicht sind auch nicht zu verachten, der obere Teil von einem full Size ATX Board verschwindet komplett unter dem Monstrum 

Ich habe einen dieser Kühler und bin begeistert. Die Kontaktfläche schön plan poliert hält er meinen 965BE @ 4,2Ghz bei 48Grad unter 100% Last und das fast unhörbar!
65W CPUs kann man passiv kühlen auch bei mäßiger Gehäusebelüftung 

http://www.dvhardware.net/news/cm_gemini2_1.jpg


----------



## White Rabbit (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Die vermutlich ungewöhnlichsten CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Meiner ist auch dabei - Bild 34


----------



## M@tt (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Die vermutlich ungewöhnlichsten CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Oh Mann Titan Vanessa L-Type (Bild 16) war der erste Kühler den ich mir selbst gekauft und Montiert habe. Weiß auch nicht mehr was ich mir dabei gedacht habe.
Später wurde es dann richtig peinlich beim ersten Gehäuse mit window.


----------



## Arthuriel (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Die vermutlich ungewöhnlichsten CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Manche Kühler sind wirklich sehr... ... einzigartig

Solange sie gut kühlen, ist das ja okay, aber manchmal ist ein wunderliches Design schon übetrieben.

Es gab ja mal einen Spruch, dass ein Gegenstand soviel Design wie möglich und sowenig Design wie nötig haben sollte (von einem englischsprachigen Designer soweit ich weiß, da das Originalzitat auf Englisch war.)

D.h. man sollte einen goldenen Mittelweg finden. Doch viele Fälle in der Bildergalerie sind wie ein zu stark vergoldeter Weg, auf dem alle ausgerutscht sind (vielleicht kennt der ein oder andere die Simpsons Folge, auf der die Autos auf den Straßen aus Gold umherrutschen)


----------



## Naennon (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Die vermutlich ungewöhnlichsten CPU-Kühler bis heute*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Weiß zufällig jemand ob das Ding mit dem Peltierelement was bringt?



jo mein P4 Northwood war kühl damit


----------



## kbyte (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Die vermutlich ungewöhnlichsten CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Wenn neue Kühler erscheinen, heißt es immer die Hersteller wären unkreativ, kopieren die Designs nur und/oder es gebe keine Innovationen mehr, aber alles was über "Standard"-Tower- und Top-Blow-Kühler hinaus kommt oder bereits gibt, finden die meisten dann wieder hässlich.


----------



## Arthuriel (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Die vermutlich ungewöhnlichsten CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Da siehste mal, wie schwer das ist . Naja, letztendlich muss es der Kunde auch kaufen, sonst lohnt es sich kaum. Außer, wenn es darum den Ruf mit einem ungewöhnlichen Produkt aufzupolieren oder sowas ähnlichem.


----------



## locojens (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Die vermutlich ungewöhnlichsten CPU-Kühler bis heute*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Weiß zufällig jemand ob das Ding mit dem Peltierelement was bringt?



Ja alleine das Petierelement "frisst soviel Strom" wie die zu kühlende CPU.


----------



## EasyRick (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Die vermutlich ungewöhnlichsten CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Der hier fehlt:

Cool East - Calmera ks10 Latentwärme-Kühler - Review Hartware.net

Calmera ks10

Wenn ein Redaktuer will, kann ich den gerne für ein Shooting schicken!


----------



## Flummy (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Die vermutlich ungewöhnlichsten CPU-Kühler bis heute*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Nur schade das der Danamics LMS Superleggera sich nicht etablieren konnte


 

Warum konnte der sich nicht etablieren ?
Ich wollte mir so einen kaufen.Hatte aber damals nicht das Geld dafür.
Und Heute findet man das Ding nirgenst mehr.

ECHT SCHADE !!!


----------



## _chris_ (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Die vermutlich ungewöhnlichsten CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Die ganzen Kühler mit viel Kupfer haben schon etwas. Aber ich würde mir sowas nur in die Vitrine stellen (Wakü). Geil ist es trotzdem.


----------



## Gast XXXX (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Die vermutlich ungewöhnlichsten CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Ich vermisse echt den EKL V8!


----------



## TitusTech (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Die vermutlich ungewöhnlichsten CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Bild 12 der Asus Triton 79 Amazing war eine Limitierte Edition gabs  3200 stück einfach ein Top Teil lief fast zweieinhalb Jahre bei mir dann is der Lüfter auseinader gefallen ,einer meiner Besten Kühler bis jetzt.
Und eine aufwendigere verpackung hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Dipsy2.0 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Die vermutlich ungewöhnlichsten CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Cooler Master Sphere will ich haben ^^


----------



## OdlG (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Die vermutlich ungewöhnlichsten CPU-Kühler bis heute*

sehr schöner artikel. vor allem die passivbetrieb-giganten finde ich interessant, aber auch die vollkupfermodelle


----------



## M4xw0lf (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Die vermutlich ungewöhnlichsten CPU-Kühler bis heute*

ich finde diese radiallüfter ja teils schon optisch ansprechend, leider können die teile ja technisch nicht überzeugen.


----------



## Taktloss (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Die vermutlich ungewöhnlichsten CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Ob der Pc wohl auf maximaler Drehzahl mit dem Sythe susanoo abhebt wenn man das Gehäuse hinlegt und offen hat?


----------



## Jan565 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Die vermutlich ungewöhnlichsten CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Den Cooler Master Square hatte ich mal  Der war zum Kühlen gar nicht mal soo schlecht. Aber nun denn wurde am ende auch an einen Kumpel verkauft.


----------



## Shizophrenic (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Die vermutlich ungewöhnlichsten CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Sehr schöner bericht, aber och vermisse unter den kupfergiganten den Asus Silent Knight 2
der auch meinen Cpu Ziert ^^


----------



## Eraydone (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Die vermutlich ungewöhnlichsten CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Was ist denn "Peltier-Elemente"?
Kann mir das jmd erklären?


----------



## SanjiWhite (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Die vermutlich ungewöhnlichsten CPU-Kühler bis heute*



Taktloss schrieb:


> Ob der Pc wohl auf maximaler Drehzahl mit dem Sythe susanoo abhebt wenn man das Gehäuse hinlegt und offen hat?




Ich finde der Vollkupferkühler von Termalright sieht richtig gut aus 
Aber mein NH-D14 wird noch bis zur nächsten Wasserkühlung durchhalten müssen 

EDIT 
@Eraydone
Google ist dein Freund


----------



## Puffer (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Die vermutlich ungewöhnlichsten CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Da fehlt der Scythe Godhand, oder ist das jetzt der Susanoo?


----------



## chrissv2 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Die vermutlich ungewöhnlichsten CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Bei ungewöhnlich denke ich eher an den CPU Kühler meines PM 7200/90.  Es ist schon ungewöhnlich wenn ein Stromkabel einfach unter dem wenige Millimeter starken Kühlblech verschwindet. Wahrscheinlich hätte ein normaler Northbridge-Kühler für den 601 mit seinen 90 MHz gereicht, stattdessen wurde aber ein *Peltier-Element* verwendet.

Powermac 7200/90 Heatsink | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

mfg
chris


----------



## Ollithehub (23. Januar 2011)

Wie hieß denn noch mal der kühler von coolermaster mit den peletierelement der total flopte


----------



## Puffer (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Die vermutlich ungewöhnlichsten CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Öhm, du hast den Artikel aber gelesen, oder?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Die vermutlich ungewöhnlichsten CPU-Kühler bis heute*



Ollithehub schrieb:


> Wie hieß denn noch mal der kühler von coolermaster mit den peletierelement der total flopte


Das Ding hieß Coolermaster V10, das ist im Artikel sogar gleich das aller erste Bild was du siehst, quasi das Titelbild des Artikels. Den kann man eigentlich nicht übersehen 

Und unter Bild 41 von 41 ist der Kühler auch noch mal zu sehen


----------



## AeroX (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Die vermutlich ungewöhnlichsten CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Schon ein paar Kranke dinger dabei


----------



## newjohnny (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Die vermutlich ungewöhnlichsten CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Der mit den 2 Heatpipes vor dem Lüfter ist ja mal n Ding


----------



## fuddles (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Die vermutlich ungewöhnlichsten CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Schöne Perlen drunter.
Ganz neu sind mir die Conducter Pipes. Man lernt nie aus^^


----------



## NRGover9000 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Die vermutlich ungewöhnlichsten CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Thor's Hammer von Xigmatek ist auch abgefahren


----------



## Yutshi (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Die vermutlich ungewöhnlichsten CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Also ich habe selbst heute nach ein paar Jahren immer noch den Colermaster Z600....der Kühlt ehrlich gesagt wirklich nicht schlecht.


----------



## FrittenFett (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Die vermutlich ungewöhnlichsten CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Das besondere am Aerocool (Bild9) habt ihr aber vergessen:

Den Motor hat der Lüfter im Rahmen!


----------



## Klarostorix (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Die vermutlich ungewöhnlichsten CPU-Kühler bis heute*

Manche der Kühler gehen glatt in die Kategorie "Augenkrebs-verdächtig" ein... Was sich die Hersteller damals dabei gedacht haben... Unfassbar


----------

